# Tilapia buttikoferi - mixing with who??



## javirodz (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all

I have this beautiful buttikoferi that ate my other cichild, thnx to my ignorance. But I found this cool site and wanted to ask for suggestions about new companions in the tank for my buttikoferi, you know some that can live longer...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1442


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big is your tank? Unless it is huge (and by that I mean over 8ft long), chances are it will not tolerate other fish in the tank.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I have had my Buttikoferi for almost 15 years now in a 125 gallon tank...didn't think they lived this long. I got him when he was about 3/4 of an inch. He is a heavy 14 inches long now. Mine killed every fish I put in the tank with it until recently. I put a 7 inch Fossorochromis Rostratus in the tank with him about 3 months ago and he doesn't pay any attention to him. I'm sure he could kill the Rostratus quickly, but so far so good. I put extra rock in and made some good hiding places just in case. He had been by himself for about 7 years before that, so he my just like the company now, who knows.

Mine had killed other Buttikoferi's, Jaguar cichlids, Convicts, Green Terrors, Jack Dempsey's and others. The only fish that gave him a fight was a Red Devil, I took it back before one of them died.

I would say make sure you have a big enough tank, at least 100 gallon, they get big pretty quick and have plenty of rock work for hiding places for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Hawks said:


> He is a heavy 14 inches long now.


I've seen one in person at about 16-18" long. They get huge...and not just length wise but their width and height is large too...


----------



## javirodz (Aug 19, 2008)

Well he's a loner. I'll give him his own tank, and the rest will appreciate it...


----------

